# Crossbow Bolts?



## blackbear (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a few walmart 20"Carbon Express bolts,i`am wondering with a 100grain practice tip,will it be good to go in a 185# crossbow?
What should they  weigh and what do i look for when i buy bolts?
Are some bolts more accurate and which brands are best and which ones are worst?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 17, 2019)

Arrows are often different weights measured in grams. Many manufacturers often indicate a straightened tolerance. You can expect to pay around $60 for 3 quality arrows. If you buy lighted nocks and broadheads you can have quite a few bucks in each arrow.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 17, 2019)

Is 20 inchs the proper length bolt for your crossbow?  I use both Barnett Hunter and Carbon Express bolts and watch for them to come up on sale to buy them.  Both have performed well in both my Barnett and Ambush Bruin crossbows.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes four 20 inch bolts came with the crossbow from the factory and have coalition stamped on them with one white and 2 orange vanes.
The crossbow is a PSE Coalition 185#.shooting 385 FPS.
TheWalmart Carbon Express bolts have the white vane with 2 green vanes.
I never thought the color of the vanes really mean anything but i never fooled with crossbows much.
Why should i "not know "what the arrows weigh,its like a secret that its not marked on the arrow..LoL..really weird.
From what i understand 400 to 425grains weight counting the broadhead should be used with crossbows shooting upto 400 fps?
 How much do the carbon express cost on sale?I think i paid little under 6 bucks each.
I just do not want to shoot a under weight bolt or arrow in anything.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 17, 2019)

The color does mean something.  The white vane is loaded into the channel of the crossbow while the 2 green vanes run along the top of the rail.  If you are shooting what came with the crossbow you are fine as they try to match them pretty close.  Have you shot the bow with the bolts you have?  Watch for xbow bolts to go on sale after the season is over, especially in the box stores.  You can also watch Ebay for good prices on bolts as well, especially around XMAS.  As far as 400 to 425 that is stating that depending on your broadhead weight, 100 grain to 125 grain, you should stay around a 300 grain weight arrow to include nock and vanes.  Broadhead weight is personal preference usually depending on which shoots better in your bow.  I like 100 grain broadheads personally, but that's just me and what I have experienced with my xbow.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes i shot the walmart bolts,they shot just fine with field tips.I have not tried broadheads yet.
  If i pack a box full of news papers do you think it will stop a broadhead?
I need to figure a stop,i hate to shoot broadheads in the dirt...
Thanks for the help bigtime.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 17, 2019)

With a crossbow as big as yours a cardboard box full of paper won't cut it.  I would recommend a target like the The Wedge or some other high speed crossbow target.  If you still choose to use a box then get two cardboard pieces to fit inside the box to create four chambers in the box and stuff as much old clothing in those chambers as you can fit and that should at least slow down the bolt if not stop it.  Getting it out may be a hassle but that's usually the case anyway even with a target.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 18, 2019)

Mayhem and Piledriver carbon express looks like they are the heaviest at 425grains.
Should be good on biggame and easy on the crossbow limbs.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 18, 2019)

Most crossbows are capable of 3” groups at 60-90 yds. You can’t do it with mismatched arrows of different spine and weight. Manufactures have a minimum weight for arrows. If you want your bow to be quiet and last, I’d stay well above it. About all you can adjust on a crossbow is your cams so arrows are much more important over a vertical bow. I got a cheap bow for a back up on sale. It grouped on a 3” tennis ball sized dot yesterday at 90 yds. “90 yds”  It’s all in the arrow. I built spine indexed matching custom arrows. Just depends how far you want to go ? You may be good with 30-40 yd groups ?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 18, 2019)

Also, with a 100 gr point, I have a 437 gr arrow shooting 331 fps with a ghost 360. I'm adding 25 gr to my main xbow and 25 to 50 on my back up bow. Its louder. My idea is, it does no good to have a great grouping bow only to have a deer jump the string. It has to be quiet if you want the deer to be there, when the arrow gets there. On my chrono, my bows lose 8 fps adding 25 gr. Very minimal. My bow is slower than most because of all the silencers I have on it. I have 4 string and 6 split limb silencers on them. You'd do good to silicone a bubble level on back of it too. Especially for longer shots. This bow is drilling with 100 gr 4 blade Muzzys.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 18, 2019)

Do you use bow string wax on all the string except the serveing like a compound bow?
Your Bow looks serious!
I need more silencers!
Thanks


----------



## transfixer (Jul 19, 2019)

I learned real quick the difference in " quality "  bolts versus what you find at Walmart or even Academy, my Centerpoint came with factory bolts that shot ok,, I tried some Carbon Express from Academy and they shot differently,  had to rezero for them,   but none flew as straight or grouped as tight as the Black Eagle Executioners I ordered online,  I got the ones guaranteed straight within .001 and even though they weren't cheap,  it definitely makes a difference in the way they fly and stack,  I basically can't shoot more than two at the same spot on the target for fear of ruining a bolt.  they group that tight.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 19, 2019)

blackbear said:


> Do you use bow string wax on all the string except the serveing like a compound bow?
> Your Bow looks serious!
> I need more silencers!
> Thanks


I get the 2 oz jar of Trident pure silicone grease. And yes, I put it on the string and rail. The only serving that really needs it is the center serving unless you serve the cables under the rail like me. Mine are served for protection.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 20, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Ten Point bolts with the Alpha-nocks if yes do you recommend them?
Also does anyone recommend any type lighted nocks?
I wonder how long the nock batteries last and can they be replaced ?Do you like them?
  Has anyone rigged a light on a crossbow for night varmint hunting?
Do you guys use a shoulder sling of some kind and do you only carry slinged uncocked?
  Its a long hike to my treestand,i could get a shot on the ground slipping in so i will be loaded with a bolt,when i climb in my stand i will be pulling up with rope my crossbow cocked but no bolt loaded,should i wrap a small rope around the string and butt in case the bow tried to go off and dryfire for some reason?
What do you guys do that go in hunting all the way to the stand then climb high?
Thanks bigtime for the help!


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 20, 2019)

Love lighted nocks, I don't even remember the name of mine but I bought them when Gander Mountain closed all their store, you will love them as far as seeing where the bolt flew and finding it after the shot.  I hike it, unbolt and just pull my to my seat via rope.  Even if I am just walking to the stand with an uncock crossbow, I cock it at the base of the stand and pull it up unbolted.  All my nocks are still going strong after 2 season.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 20, 2019)

Dropped off my xbow at Backwoods Bowstrings today for new string and picked up some lighted nocks....3 pac $39.95. I forget the brand. They have them for me when I get my bow next week. First time I've ever tried them


----------



## transfixer (Jul 20, 2019)

I tried using lighted nocks on a previous crossbow I had,  but found they added a significant amount of weight to the rear of the bolt,  I would have had to increase my broadhead weight in order to keep the weight forward balance needed for good flight,  which would have made the bolts much heavier,,,  and thus slower ..   I chose not to go that route.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 21, 2019)

blackbear said:


> Has anyone tried the Ten Point bolts with the Alpha-nocks if yes do you recommend them?
> Also does anyone recommend any type lighted nocks?
> I wonder how long the nock batteries last and can they be replaced ?Do you like them?
> Has anyone rigged a light on a crossbow for night varmint hunting?
> ...


 
I've got a light that fits on my picatinny rail. I've never used it but its easily bright enough for 40 yd shots. I have regular slings on both my xbows. I don't load until I'm setup in tree only because I don't shoot off video.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 24, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> Also, with a 100 gr point, I have a 437 gr arrow shooting 331 fps with a ghost 360. I'm adding 25 gr to my main xbow and 25 to 50 on my back up bow. Its louder. My idea is, it does no good to have a great grouping bow only to have a deer jump the string. It has to be quiet if you want the deer to be there, when the arrow gets there. On my chrono, my bows lose 8 fps adding 25 gr. Very minimal. My bow is slower than most because of all the silencers I have on it. I have 4 string and 6 split limb silencers on them. You'd do good to silicone a bubble level on back of it too. Especially for longer shots. This bow is drilling with 100 gr 4 blade Muzzys.


I assume the level is to keep the limbs on the same level so not tilted. I've heard about this on compound but not thought of the similar importance on CBS. When you speak of longer shots what is long? My hearing isn't that good so is there a way to measure the sound and have you ever measured your before and after?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 25, 2019)

whchunter said:


> I assume the level is to keep the limbs on the same level so not tilted. I've heard about this on compound but not thought of the similar importance on CBS. When you speak of longer shots what is long? My hearing isn't that good so is there a way to measure the sound and have you ever measured your before and after?



Long to me is 40 and over. Sometimes I shoot at home 90 to 100 yds. Canting your bow can make you miss left and right. It shows more the farther the shot is. I don't hear to good these days either. I can hear the difference in most bows though. If you want to get technical on it, theres a meter for it.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jul 25, 2019)

I just bought these for my Center Point.  Was looking at the RamCat brodheads and stumbled upon this combo kit.  Thought it was a pretty good price for everything that was included.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GNZDFJ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## blackbear (Jul 26, 2019)

I tried 4 different bolts yesterday.the lightest weight  385Gr.,400,425 and the heaviest weigh 435gr.
2 bolts constantly shot excellent,iam going to put them up for hunting.The other 2 shot ok but went a little right or a little left about every shot.
2 of the bolts were the same except one had a lighted nock that weighs 35gr. and the other just a plastic nock.The arrow with the lighted nock shot perfect every time and was dead on the bullseye weighing 435gr.
Do you guys shoot and test each bolt that you hunt with or just have faith that it will fly correctly?


----------



## blackbear (Jul 29, 2019)

Tried the 125 thunderhead and 90gr.muzzy at 40 yards and hit waayyy Loowww.
Up close to 25 yards no problems.
Will try something else.
Anyone tried the montec g5?


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 29, 2019)

I shoot those high dollar Bolts from Wally world..........Like $7 each. My Apocalypse shoots as good as I will allow it. Those bolts are stiff, carbon and I didnt shed a tear when I lost one trying to shoot uphill to a 60 yard target...........It buried just below the target never to be found.
Son and I were shooting it this afternoon......we didnt have a chance to go past 20 yards, but it is dead on! I still need to shoot it from a tree though. I have replaced some of the fletchings with those blazer quick veins..........All This stuff is certainly capable of exceeding my skill level.


----------



## Joe EC (Jul 31, 2019)

FOC is much more important that overall weight, provided you are at or above the manufacturers minimum (400 gr.). IMHO.
I try to only shoot 125 gr. broadheads on 400 gr. arrows. I can and do, spine match and index all of my arrows so my quiver has matching arrows. I refletch if needed to index the spine. I also check for runout.

A few years ago my son did a science presentation where he shot 3 arrows at 30 yards with all variables the same only changing from a 75 gr tip to a 100 gr to a 125 gr.
The 75 gr. tip had a group of 1.875", the 100 gr. tip group was .875", the 125 gr. group was .437".
I won't pay more than $4 an arrow.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 6, 2019)

I was at Wally World last night and the black max bolts were on clearance for $4.50 each. Don’t know weight but they are really stiff....not even sure if that’s good or not. They were $7.42 each before sale. I got 3 =0) This is my first season with a crossbow so I am in experimental mode so to speak. I am shooting 100gr tips and not sure about anything else other than they are 20" long  =0)


----------



## blackbear (Aug 7, 2019)

Let us know how they shoot,the piledrivers have shot best #1for me so far.
I have a poke sack full of 125gr.thunderheads and really wanted them to fly true in my pse but they were the wildest shooting and very low dropping head i have tested.The 125gr. Was so bad,i will not even try anymore. Its going to be 100gr.heads only for me now.
   One of my hunting partners with  years of crossbow hunting swears the Rage type open up on contact broadheads are the way to go.Iam going to try them next and the muzzys,slick tricks and Ramcats....


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 7, 2019)

blackbear said:


> Let us know how they shoot,the piledrivers have shot best #1for me so far.
> I have a poke sack full of 125gr.thunderheads and really wanted them to fly true in my pse but they were the wildest shooting and very low dropping head i have tested.The 125gr. Was so bad,i will not even try anymore. Its going to be 100gr.heads only for me now.
> One of my hunting partners with  years of crossbow hunting swears the Rage type open up on contact broadheads are the way to go.Iam going to try them next and the muzzys,slick tricks and Ramcats....


 
Never heard that before. Last thing I read indicated the heavier ones flew better. I have 100grain heads too.....they fly great!


----------



## blackbear (Aug 7, 2019)

Heavier drop quicker especially @40yrds.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 8, 2019)

I picked up a few Piledrivers at Academy to test out last night. My plan is to pair them with the 100gr Grim Reaper xbow broadhead. I used to shoot the GR Whitetail Specials out of my compound bow and they were pretty devastating.


----------



## Joe EC (Aug 9, 2019)

Drop is really irrelevant. That's why we sight in at different distances. I used to shoot Easton XX75 aluminum arrows with 125 gr. tips weighted with brass washers up to 140 grains. That's 485 gr. Flew great. At 60 yards easily put 3 in a 3" circle. Get the FOC up and the groups will shrink.


----------



## Shonswer (Jan 27, 2020)

I purchased a pack of 3 arrows from Summit Archery Products on Amazon and on Christmas day I shot each of these arrows approx 5 times and the fletching/vane came off 2 of the arrows. I had 3 other arrows from Tenpoint that came with the crossbow and they performed fine. I exchanged these 3 arrows for 3 more of the same product and had the same issue after about 3-5 shots the fletching fell off one of the arrows. I then returned the arrows and received a refund. Unfortunately, if the bolts are cheap it doesn't always mean good...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 30, 2020)

Walmart has all their bolts on sale except the Barnett Headhunters and those are what I use...and the bone collector ones.


----------

